# FOSTER HOMES NEEDED!!!!!



## Gini (Jan 27, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]CMHR has an urgent need for Foster homes in these states. Michigan, Ohio, Minnesota, Wisconsin and[/SIZE]

Illinois.


----------



## Sanny (Jan 28, 2007)

HI Gini - I sent in the foster home paperwork several weeks ago but I haven't heard anything or gotten anything back from anyone about it. Who do I contact to see if they have it and find out if I need to do anything else.

Do you need foster homes for those states in general, or is there a situation that you need help with.

I'm in Minnesota, 20 minutes west of Minneapolis.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 28, 2007)

I can help. Please tell me where to get the papers.

Thanks, Leya


----------



## kaykay (Jan 28, 2007)

leya you can get them off our site at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

unfortunately 07 is starting off with a bang


----------



## Gini (Jan 28, 2007)

Sanny said:


> HI Gini - I sent in the foster home paperwork several weeks ago but I haven't heard anything or gotten anything back from anyone about it. Who do I contact to see if they have it and find out if I need to do anything else.
> 
> Do you need foster homes for those states in general, or is there a situation that you need help with.
> 
> I'm in Minnesota, 20 minutes west of Minneapolis.


Your paperwork is in. There will be a SC meeting in the next few weeks. Jess will be getting in

touch with you.


----------



## tracerace (Jan 29, 2007)

Gini, I am 20 minutes from OH, and 30 minutes from MI. Let me know if I can help.....


----------



## Gini (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## JanBKS (Jan 29, 2007)

*My Application will be in the mail by tomorrow, Sorry I didn't get it out earlier.*

Jan


----------



## Gini (Jan 29, 2007)

JanBKS said:


> *My Application will be in the mail by tomorrow, Sorry I didn't get it out earlier.*
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan! :aktion033:


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 29, 2007)

We could help too! We are on the WI/MN border in the SE corner.


----------



## tristan (Feb 17, 2007)

I would love to foster some horses but we live in Virginia. If there is a need for help in the near by area let me know. Should I get the paper work done now or wait?


----------



## Gini (Feb 17, 2007)

We really need foster homes all over the US. If you could please send the paperwork in it

will be in place for when we get the horses in. The foster home needs to have the paperwork

on file. This helps us get the horses into foster/adopt situation asap.

We are still low on foster homes in Wisconsin, Minnesota, Ohio, Illinois, Montana, Wyoming. In

other states also but these states we have the fewest.

CMHR thanks all that have offered to foster. Please fill out the paperwork. It can be found on the website

or just e-mail me and I will send you copies for you to fill out.


----------

